

Women in Technology, Rise of the Anti-Movement - zdgman
https://medium.com/the-internet/b0f485a1f70

======
Millennium
The problem with this article is that it doesn't actually say much new. The
idea that it would be good to have more women in technology, as an end in
itself rather than a means to some further end, is fairly widely accepted
already.

The next question is how to bring that about, and this is where the arguments
bog down, because this is where most of the disagreements are really happening
anymore. We can't "move past rhetoric" until we agree on how to move forward,
but that agreement is going to require rhetoric in its own right.

~~~
WalterSear
The current rhetoric is acrimonious, partisan and has lost feminism a lot of
formerly diehard support.

~~~
illuminate
"has lost feminism a lot of formerly diehard support."

Among what, fairweather "friends"? People interested in equality don't throw a
fit when their privilege(s) are questioned.

~~~
WalterSear
I rest my case.

You do realize that, without reaching out to me, and other fair minded,
humanitarian and inclusionary men, you will never succeed, right?

~~~
illuminate
I'm saying that some persons are more interested in seeming and sounding fair-
minded than they are actually looking within. It's far easier to call yourself
a "former ally", claim to have "tried", and shrug off any introspection.

If you care, offer up a bit more than tone trolling. If you're actually for
equality, you don't just give up that worldview because someone on the
internet was curt to you.

------
UnoriginalGuy
Good stuff. True equality is only obtained when everyone is treated equally.
Putting women on a pedestal is /almost/ as bad as treating them as inferior.

~~~
DanielStraight
How do you feel about...

<http://raganwald.posterous.com/the-keep>

------
jseliger
_We desperately need more women in tech and that's how we have been pursuing
them, desperately. Women don't want to be treated differently and they don't
want more focus put on them._

The problem is that I've seen a lot of articles about women in _x_ (and x is
often tech) end by saying that women need special programs and mentorship and
opportunities and so on; am too lazy to dig them up now but chances are good
you've seen them too.

The other issue is that if a specific company gets accused of a gender ratio
imbalance, they can point at the special program and mentorship and
opportunities as specific things, but it's very hard to show that the company
is being "be more inclusive instead of polarizing."

------
kmfrk
Is the paragraph commenting system on Medium a new thing?

Haven't noticed it before.

EDIT: Introduced April 10: <https://medium.com/about/8304190661d4>.

